

How the packaging copy for Panasonic's Eneloops affects sales - carlosagguilar
http://www.conversionsurge.com/this-sales-copy-from-panasonic-fails-to-convert/

======
sgwealti
I never cared about the recharge time because I always keep set of 2 or 4
spare AAs and AAAs in a charged state. Then I just swap in the spares for the
discharged batteries and recharge the discharged ones for the next device that
will need them.

